# Black face Clipper speedometer



## John (Oct 23, 2013)

Black face Clipper speedometer


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2013)

Very Nice !!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Cool John but where did you get the compass? I want one of those! V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Oct 23, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool John but where did you get the compass? I want one of those! V/r Shawn



 Just luck, and getting up early in the morning

.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 23, 2013)

John said:


> Just luck, and getting up early in the morning
> 
> .




Great find!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Me too*



Freqman1 said:


> Cool John but where did you get the compass? I want one of those! V/r Shawn




Great find John!

Shawn, get ready to dig deep in your pockets if you find someone that has one and knows what they are worth. I heard of a repop selling for $900 not too long ago.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Great find John!
> 
> Shawn, get ready to dig deep in your pockets if you find someone that has one and knows what they are worth. I heard of a repop selling for $900 not too long ago.




Yea I know. I originally seen it on a Super Streamline and when I inquired I believe that was the figure he said he got for it. I would be curious to know who made the repos? V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2013)

John, in what "direction" are you taking this thread?



...oh, kool stuff there!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 23, 2013)

bricycle said:


> John, in what "direction" are you taking this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh, kool stuff there!




Not sure what "direction" it is but I do believe it is to "cool land"!!!!!!!!!  Very nice John, both the speedo & compass.  Again you have people drooling.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 23, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea I know. I originally seen it on a Super Streamline and when I inquired I believe that was the figure he said he got for it. I would be curious to know who made the repos? V/r Shawn




Both must be super rare to find. Gotta be in the right place at the right time and pony up. I didn't know they existed until recently.


----------

